# My First Ride On MY ICE T



## m6mal (30 Jun 2018)

here it is, my first ride on my ICE T, this is the first time i have turned the pedals on it or sat on it since Kev at D-TEK adjusted my leg length, (thanks Kev). I really like this trike, it feels easier and i am now a happy ICE man. I just have to find an easier way to get through my main communial door which you go through and turn sharp left. I think i will have to loosen handlebars may'be and face em flat to get in and out easier and keep an old top so it gets all the chain marks lol i hope doing the loosening of the bars wont cause me problems with the bolts in time but may'be others have the same issue with a door like mine which is the buildings fault and not the trikes fault because it is perfect... athe breathing is due to me being knackered in the heat getting it out.


View: https://youtu.be/vQAcUCYFII4

OK the trike police might pull me up about being close to kurb at times but it was a very busy road and loads of bollards etc plus i was busy looking in my mirrors to see where my brother was.......


----------



## fossala (30 Jun 2018)

ICE do QR levers for the bars.
EDIT: Here they are but I'm sure if you give ICE a call they will sell you a set as well.
https://shop.icletta.com/en/quick-release-lever-ice-for-handlebar.html


----------



## m6mal (30 Jun 2018)

Just an out take, not to be taken seriously, just for fun. I will do a proper walkaround when i have added all my stuff etc


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_31fWxO_c8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## m6mal (1 Jul 2018)

Been putting a few bits n bobs on my ICE T today


----------



## m6mal (2 Jul 2018)

Just been on ebay and saw some hamster bags brand new going for £14.95 plus £4 postage on buy it now or offer.... so i made an offer of £10 and was getting twitchy incase someone else had same idea or bought them. I thought i would go and buy now, but when i got to ebay the seller had already accepted my offer of £10 plus £4 postage ..... GET IN ..... They match my trike being light blue aswell.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2018)

looks good


----------



## mobydick90 (2 Jul 2018)

all looking good bro, loving my kmx


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jul 2018)

m6mal said:


> Just been on ebay and saw some hamster bags brand new going for £14.95 plus £4 postage on buy it now or offer.... so i made an offer of £10 and was getting twitchy incase someone else had same idea or bought them. I thought i would go and buy now, but when i got to ebay the seller had already accepted my offer of £10 plus £4 postage ..... GET IN ..... They match my trike being light blue aswell.


 I've been looking for those for months and never found them available on the bay, so well done you !


----------



## m6mal (7 Jul 2018)

OK my Handlebar QR's came from ICE on thursday and my Hamsterbags came yesterday, they look good and match my trike and have a large zip plus a small zip pocket and a webbing type pocket inside, could store a map probably. I just have to put em all on sometime, wife breaks up for a week tomorrow so no triking, i only go triking when she is at work (my idea as we like to share quality time) so my triking will resume a week on monday.


----------



## m6mal (12 Jul 2018)

My chevron red stickers and some smaller yellow ones are on the way, plus some holographic prism tape, also 4 t-mounts and a Zealot Boombox which has blutooth and a 32gb memory card slot for mp3's and a flashlight and powerbank all built in plus a radio. so more to do lol the boombox is blue aswell.. So i have loads to put on my trike, not rushing but will do a walk-a-round video when i get finished, although it won't be done this week as i am having a trike free week as wife is at home on holiday, Oh and talking about my wife, she gets her new to her car tomorrow after being 10 days without one after last weeks fiasco.


----------



## m6mal (18 Jul 2018)

Front Mudguards Blinged Up


----------



## m6mal (3 Aug 2018)

Well my boombox came from china yesterday and not been charged as it seems like it is charged already, it says 6 hours music playing time and i have had 7 hours yesterday and 5 hours today so far and it is going strong, plus messed with flashlight and blutooth and put in a 2 gig sd card which as above i have played a total of 12 hours from it. Funny 6 hours lol
stickers, 4 t-mounts, boombox and my new garmin etrex holder with adjustable angled mount all here.


----------



## m6mal (18 Aug 2018)

Started the bling session, put some reflective tape on rims, put 2 rear light holders on, put 2 t bars on the shark fin, one forward facing which will hold my boombox and front light and the rear facing one will hold my satnav on its stem leaving room for 2 future things may'be. Still got mudguards and my 2 hamster bags to put on along with my horn and QR's for the handlebars. Just taking my time.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (21 Aug 2018)

Mudguards look good.


----------



## m6mal (21 Aug 2018)

Nigelnightmare said:


> Mudguards look good.



Thankyou sir, the prism tape looks better for real as a photo doesn't capture it's brilliance.


----------



## m6mal (24 Aug 2018)

Not been on trike as my riding buddy has been unwell, my brother that is.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (24 Aug 2018)

That's a shame. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery


----------

